# Regular blk&white or Extreme



## Brittany (Mar 28, 2015)

Please help.


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 30, 2015)

High contrast for sure. Crisp and clean, but not sure that it's an extreme.


----------



## Brittany (Mar 30, 2015)

Okay his face is really white and has a pointed nose and a V under his neck and those are characteristic of an white head extreme so I thought I would just ask but I'll find out when he's full grown lol.


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Won't take long!!


----------



## YoshiBoy (May 25, 2015)

Such a handsome boy! Congratulations.


----------

